# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Обучение 1С программированию с нуля. Курсы 1С

## kabirov

Одна из самых востребованных и высокооплачиваемых профессий на рынке является профессия Программиста 1С. В этом вы сами можете убедиться, просмотрев вакансии, например по г. Москва, и увидеть зарплату от 100.000 руб. и выше! Да да это правда, именно 100.000-150.000 в среднем зарабатывает программист 1С.

Я предлагаю вам полное обучение на 1С программиста с нуля. Именно с нуля я начинал сам, не понимая совершенно ничего в этом. Теперь, имея 10 летний опыт за плечами, сертификаты 1С специалиста, множество часов работы в 1С, я с радостью делюсь тем опытом, который позволит тебе выйти на новый уровень дохода и действительно найти дело своей жизни!

С самого начала и до первых заработанных на этом денег поэтапно ты пройдешь мой полный индивидуальный курс по 1С под моим руководством, советами, рекомендациями, что позволит не только избежать многих ошибок, но и освоить материал, применяя его на практике. Именно с ТРЕНЕРОМ НАСТАВНИКОМ ТЫ ДОБЬЕШЬСЯ РЕЗУЛЬТАТА В КОРОТКИЕ СРОКИ и уже начнешь зарабатывать на этом, ежели просто смотреть скучные видеокурсы, теряя при этом свое драгоценное время и не понимая много.

Самое главное при изучении 1С - это обратная связь с тренером. Обучение проходит ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНО с каждым учеником по скайпу. Плотная работа с материалом и общение с тренером - это САМЫЙ ЭФФЕКТИВНЫЙ МЕТОД ОБУЧЕНИЯ ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЮ 1С.

Курс включает в себя следующие разделы:
1. Азы программирования 1С с нуля.
2. Базовый курс подготовки.
3. Продвинутый курс подготовки.
4. Домашние задания по каждому блоку.
Без лишней ВОДЫ, только то, что реально встречается на практике!

Срок обучения: 45 - 60 дней. График и программа обучения составляется персонально для каждого. + 3 мес. поддержки и ответов на вопросы после прохождения курса!

После прохождения полного курса с уверенностью могу сказать, что тот результат, который мы запланировали перед началом обучением, будет достигнут! Мы обязательно поможем вам с трудоустройством в качестве начинающего программиста 1С для повышения дальнейшей квалификации и опыта работы в 1С. А лучших отберем себе в команду!

Если тебе интересна профессия 1С программиста, оставляй заявку прямо сейчас и я расскажу тебе все подробности!

----------


## Kurkof

Что в заявке писать?

----------


## fisher91

> ....
> Курс включает в себя следующие разделы:
> 1. Азы программирования 1С с нуля.


Если начинаете с азов, то про стольник в ближайшие 2-3 года можете забыть. Да и потом еще придется подучить, что 1С наваяла за эти последние 3 года.

----------


## Vb2007#

> Если тебе интересна профессия 1С программиста, оставляй заявку прямо сейчас и я расскажу тебе все подробности!


Где заявку писать?

----------


## Заур20

Добрый вечер. Я очень хочу научиться программированию и меня заинтересовала Ваше предложение. Спсибо

----------


## akyal90@gmail.

где можно записаться?

----------


## NEAL

Здравствуйте! Сколько стоит данное обучение? Как можно на него записаться? Заранее благодарю за ответ!

----------


## grv1984

Засохла тема?

----------


## Angola

Очередной гуру набирает буратин :)

----------

Vcomp71 (02.06.2020)

----------


## Заур20

Доброго дня))) как можно более подробно ознакомится с вашими курсами? Работаю бухгалтером по ЗП более 8 лет, скукота. Хочу овладеть знанием и умение программиста 1С

----------


## sevgeniy

Ну хз, лучше пройти официальный курс 1С, я вообще удаленно его прошел, тоже курс для новичков, довольно не плохой, вот тут https://fort.crimea.com/education/20...galteriya.html
Ну и да, главное по итогу получить свидетельство от 1С, это приятный бонус к знаниям

----------


## emil6488

Доброе время суток. План и цена. Спасибо.

----------

